# upgrade to vBulletin 4.1.8 complete



## mkellogg

I've just upgraded the forums to the latest release of the vBulletin software.  This should include a number of editor bug fixes.

Let me know if anything is missing or not working right. 

Mike


----------



## swift

Good morning, Mike.

Thanks for the great job.

Unfortunately, that problem with the mobile style wasn't solved after the upgrade. 

Have a nice day.


José


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello Mike,

I just miss my favourite garlic link: Reply to all (riplaïol)!


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> I just miss my favourite garlic link: Reply to all (riplaïol)!


  I do too.    And I noticed that we can no longer see the names of who a Private Message (PM) was sent to, as if it was automatically BCC.  Is the new version meant to be this way?


----------



## mkellogg

That Reply All feature was messing up the list of recipients. I just turned the Reply All feature off, and now we at least have our list of recipients. It might be a week or two before we get that link back. Till then, we will have to copy and paste...

Mike


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Mike,

When on the forum home page, the list of currently active users at the bottom of the page continues beyond the screen width. When displaying that page, the browser displays an horizontal scroll bar. I'm using IE8.

Best regards,

Peter


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello there!

I'm so glad the « Reply to All » link is back! Thanx.


----------



## Nicomon

I'm also a very happy camper.  This "Reply to All" link is a major plus.  Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

You're welcome.  I think I get the most praise when I give something back that was taken away.   (The disappearance of Reply All was the result of incompatibility after an upgrade.)

vBulletin just release 4.1.10. I might upgrade this weekend. I wonder what might break this time...


----------



## إسكندراني

The Arabic layout automatically displays post content right-to-left ; this makes it impossible to read often.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

Please send me a message through the Contact Us form with an example of a post that is impossible to read, as you say.  I'll see what I can do.

Mike


----------

